# Moving to Geneva in May 2016... Where to live and ride?



## ChadiMac22 (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm headed to Geneva for three years starting in May 2016. I basically have a preference over where I live and don't know if I should live on the north end of the lake near the Jura mountains or on the south end of the lake. I'll work right in the city of Geneva but don't mind up to a 40 minute commute. Where's the best singletrack immediately out of Geneva? Any advice is greatly appreciated as I've never been there before.

Also, if anyone wants to link up and ride next year, hit me up!


----------



## Phil_Debong (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi ChadiMac,

I don't have any advice about riding near Geneva since I live near Zürich but I would be happy to meet up for a ride some time. Hit me up when you arrive.


----------

